# influenza A & B testing



## kattekatt

Our office will be doing the influenza testing for A and B w/ CPT code 87804-- my question is that if we do the test for both A and B strains how do we code this?  We will be using CPT code 87804-- BCBS states to use modifier 91, others have stated to use Modifer 59. if your opinion which is the correct way to code this ? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## heatherwinters

*Flu Testing*

What test kit are you using?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

We perform this test and have had great success with modifier 59.

http://medicalnewswire.com/cgi-bin/...=index/medicalcoding.shtml&start=41&perpage=4


----------



## sfinke

use modifier -59 on the second one.  It's the proper one to use and is paid by most carriers


----------



## lisa dixon

You have to specify the results for both test.

Lisa D


----------



## rryder1963

*We've used -91*

in the past without issue.  However, it is up to what the individual carriers want.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

If influenza A is neg, but B is pos, what ICD-9 codes do you use?


----------

